# Confused - Utrogestan after IVF



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm a bit confused about the progesterone medication taken after IVF. I was prescribed 3 x 100 mg Lutinus vaginal suppositories per day after IVF in Denmark, from embryo transfer onwards (it seemed that they prescribed the same to all patients rather than them being specifically for me). I was told that it was imperative I keep taking them if shown to be pregnant at the two week test. 

This turned out to be the case and I asked for a repeat prescription. Lutinus wasn't available here and so the doctor went for the pharmacy's suggestion of something similar - Utrogestan 100 (x 2 three times a day).  

I'm confused as the packaging says they are for oral use and not to be taken while pregnant. The pharmacist assures me that they are regularly taken vaginally (even though they seem to be a capsule with a plastic-y coating rather than a proper suppository!). 

I took one at lunchtime and have since felt bad stomach cramps and severe nausea/dizziness. The packet also says to take them on an empty stomach and then suggests right before bed (after dinner!)  

Is anyone taking these? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't help with your question but wanted to send you hugs   that sounds very odd.  Congrats on your BFP and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

I can't remember the dose I was on but my clinic uses these as pessaries and I took them until 12 weeks with no problems. It is correct that although licensed for oral use they are used regularly as pessaries. 

I would try and take them as pessaries but maybe contact your clinic if you are unsure. Congratulations, I hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Utrogestan were part of my protocol too. I was using them vaginally until 12 weeks, I'm just weaning off them now! 
I haven't had any problems with them and having used the waxy bullet ones, I much prefer the utrogestan as they're not too messy!!!!
Good luck x


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Lucina - and congratulations!

I was on 2 x 200 twice a day and then reduced gradually after 12 week scan. Def don't take orally because apparently you would need to down boxes a day to get the same effect. The only important thing is to lie down for 20 to 30 minutes after inserting. They notoriously cause constipation so get munching lots of dried fruit. The manufacturers have finally cottoned on to its use in ivf and have a version with a dissolvable coating and an applicator, though I believe it is only available in the US at the moment. 

Hope it continues to go well for you. 

Caroline


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Lucina 

I had these also 1 x 200 twice a day as my clinic changed brands had them from week 4 to week 8 when i stopped 

Any concerns then do speak to your clinic hun

Donna


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you, ladies. I'm gradually getting to grips (excuse the pun) with them. Getting bad diarrhea in the mornings but not sure if this is a side effect.


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Lucina

I've always been prescribed Uterotrstan by my doctor.  It used to be the small ones (100, round) but after embryo transfers (fresh or frozen) its the big ones (200 bullet shaped).  But definitely vaginally not orally!!!!  I think they're prescribed 'off label' which I think means they're meant for something else (menopause I think) but are used for other things.

Point to note, I think they contain peanut oil.  I know a lady who took them because every month she 'wanted to kill her husband' (I think this was menopause related).  Anyway they made her ill because of the peanut part.

Hope this helps and good luck!!!!


----------

